# [Regular Season Game 40] Houston Rockets vs. Miami Heat



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(22-17)/(19-18)*


When/Where:
*Friday, January 15, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Alston / Wade / Richardson / Beasley / O'Neal*


_*Preview*_


> Dwyane Wade hopes to continue playing through his wrist pain. If he shoots as well as he did his last time out, coach Eric Spoelstra has no problem with that plan.
> 
> On Friday, Wade and the Miami Heat look to snap Houston's eight-game winning streak at the Toyota Center, where the Rockets are coming off a triple-overtime victory.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That Dwyane Wade guy is killing us.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Didn't see much of the 2nd Q. I thought we were winning? :whoknows:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

This has nothing to do with the game, but it's exactly how I feel about the Rockets this season:



> The difficulty of this job – covering a team with few expectations – is that I think there is a certain myopia out there that expects me to share in their frustration after losses and convey it in my analysis. *My dilemma here is that I just don’t really care. I view this season as house money – if the team plays well, like they were before the new year – I’ll get in on the fun and think of the playoff possibilities. But if they’re struggling, as they have been, I just can’t bring myself to lose sleep over it.* This is a basketball team in transition with at least a 75% chance of having a completely different dynamic next season (whether simply by Yao’s return or also via trade.) So why should I be overly concerned about what’s taking place on the floor, other than from a player development perspective? It has little relevance in the long term. If something is going well, well then that bodes well for its continuity into the future. But if something is going bad, I’m not going to pull my hair out when I know someone might be riding in on a white horse by November.


http://www.red94.net/?p=550


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was at the game - Red Rowdy section - and while fun, it was frustrating to watch with the turnovers and complete lack of defense.


----------

